# Canister seal



## kweinert (Nov 6, 2017)

First off if this is in the wrong place would an admin please move it?

Now for the real message.

I had an interesting idea that lead from the event I participated in this past weekend that lead me to wonder if any of you folks have ever made canisters. And if you had, what did you use to seal the lid?

I have a set of SS canisters that have an interesting silicon ring that gives a nice seal and I thought something like that would work well but I'm having an issue finding anything similar.



 

(and yes, this is from my coffee canister :)

In this case the seal is a circle and can come off the lid. There's a small groove to hold it in place. I suppose if I could find this kind of material in a roll I could glue the seal to the lid if there's a glue that'll hold silicon to wood.

Your thoughts on this are, as always, greatly appreciated.


----------



## CWS (Nov 6, 2017)

How about a groove in the lid then use an o-ring to fit in the groove.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 6, 2017)

Maybe a gasket company could make something for you?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 6, 2017)

CWS said:


> How about a groove in the lid then use an o-ring to fit in the groove.



That's an interesting thought. I found some in the size I'm looking at for $3 to $5 range, FDA approved. Now it's some testing to see how deep the groove in the lid needs to be in order to keep a seal but not have it pop out when opening the canister.

Shows what happens when you get fixated on a solution and it's the reason I ask the folks here for their input.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 6, 2017)

Ken, mind sharing the source for the silicone seals? Wondering if these are made large enough for a Beads-Of-Courage box.


----------



## kweinert (Nov 6, 2017)

McMaster Carr (https://www.mcmaster.com/#o-rings/=1a5158t) - since they list them up to an ID of 26" I'm guessing that you can find what you're looking for. I ordered the 3 different widths at 6" ID so I can see what fits and works best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------

